# Getting belt pulley off an ST520 Techumseh LH195?



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

HI ! Guys, I'm in the middle of repowering this 2006 Ariens ST520 with a LH195 that never ran right from the facotry (Less than 20hrs total), but I've a bear of a time getting the old belt pulley off the shaft of the old Tecumseh LH195. It has a 5/16 24 pitch bolt thread.......and I don't have a small enough pulley puller to use it seems? Any trick of the trade to suggest?


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

Finally got the daum pulley off and I could say bye bye to the old Tecumshit engine. Absolutely no compression left, I could turn the crank with one hand.......not so much on the new 212. New engine is in and all lines up perfectly with the new Predator engine.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

....and now its time to do a couple of those performance mods !


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

I think this upgrade was performance enough, this thing throws snow 40+ feet now without breaking a sweat......WOW. Really impressed.....and on this ST520 (Model 939001) this is the engine it should have had from the start. Best $99.00 upgrade to a snowblower that had a new body practically but with a broken heart from the start.

That pulley came off using the original center bolt and a 3 prong pulley puller, lots of heat banging and tapping.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi there

Nice upgrade. Did you have to drill new holes in the frame for the new engine? 

Did you have to buy a sleeve for the new shaft?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

nope it will drop right on. you shouldn't need a sleeve. the stock engine has a 3/4" shaft and usually the 208cc and smaller engine have the same size shaft. 

i got one of those machine and i got it from a neighbor with a broken cam shaft. i have also heard the 5hp engines were not the greatest.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

Just like Crazzywolfie said, it was literally a drop in upgrade. Bolt holes aligned up and so did the belts and pulleys. 3/4 shaft on both, the Predator 212 runs so NIIIIIICE. And it got considerable more torque.........engine seem to work with hardly any effort.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I use a Hammer and Ball Joint Fork to Remove Stubborn Pulleys along with Torch and PB. Once Pulley Moves out Enough, I Shim with a Large Wrench and use Ball Joint fork Again, Rinse and Repeat until It's Off.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

Update on this ST520 after last season use, it was absolutely a terrific outcome. It worked hard all winter without missing a beat. I used the atv blade most of the time and kept the width of my driveway with the blower. I put an easy 50 hours on it, and did 3-4 oil changes with the break in process over this time. :grin: So far this winter we have not gotten enough snow to even use it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Ronin,

Glad to hear its running great … I also put the Predator 212cc on a 10M6 Ariens years ago, best 99.00 ever spent without a doubt.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Do Predators offer electric start, for additional cost of course?


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

Not to my knowledge, I don't see provisions for it either. It is an easy start engine, so I frankly don't need it.


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

Predator 420 and 670 come with electric start. Predator 212 can have electric start added, you have to buy a lot of expensive parts including a new flywheel.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The Predator is the easiest engine to start … real easy smooth pull …. JMHO


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you can get a 208cc with electric start from princessauto. not sure if they are available south of the boarder.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

Greetings fellow snow warriors, the re-powered Ariens 520 is still alive and well. But he been re-delegated to clearing pathways and sidewalks now. This historic lousy year of 2020 which will be remembered as a year of civil unrest, weather related catastrophes and such. I added some serious snow weapons this year. I bought a TYM T474 (48.3Hp) and a MK Martin SB68 P/T inverted snowblower.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 28, 2018)

Sad news regarding my repowered Ariens ST520, it met its demise on January 13th after a severe windstorm that took down my 20x20 steel carport, atv and snowblower.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

ouch that sucks. did bucket get damaged also or was most of the damage just done to the tractor? still might be worth money as parts. there was a areins 5520 local to me that someone was asking $130 for but it needed a new auger gearbox gear. new auger gear set was $150. definitely not cheap. i wouldn't even be surprised if the engine was ok. looks like the gas tank might have just got crushed which is not that big of a deal.


----------

